# Here ya go Jerry! Hope I made it proud!



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Batson ETES72ML with custom grips by Jerry, Phoenix seat, microwave nano's.
Thanks Jerry for grips! Awesome job as always.



















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I like it ALOT, Chris! Looks great w/ the cobalt blank. Liking what ya did with the w/b/w wraps...pulls it all together. Someone is getting a sweet Christmas present! WELL DONE


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is that the American Tackle Microwave system on a bait caster?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep that looks really sweet Chris....top notch. And Jerry you put together some awesome grips. I am hoping to get a lathe soon to play around with stuff.

WBF....yep those are the microwave casting. Chris really likes those and uses them on most of his rods I believe


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Yes, correct they are cast microwave's. Luv em and everyone else that I have put them on luv em as well.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Jerry the grips are killer and I have got to get me a set of these for myself! My colors!!!!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank ya sir


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice work all the way around!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

That is another great job Chris!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Killer combo guys! WTG


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Duuuude. Best on yet! When will we see TMan Rods at the boat show?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Duuuude. Best on yet! When will we see TMan Rods at the boat show?


Lol! Thanks bro


----------



## fishslime (Nov 17, 2014)

Rod is SWEET!! great job.

Do you by any chance have Jerry's contact info??? I am interested in getting some custom grips, Thanks


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

fishslime said:


> Rod is SWEET!! great job.
> 
> Do you by any chance have Jerry's contact info??? I am interested in getting some custom grips, Thanks


Thank you all!
Jerry is Goags on here. He does awesome work and you won't regret it!


----------

